# Rachat de Goodreader?



## Brothias (26 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, voila je me pose une question : j ai acheté Goodreader pour mon iPad, je souhaiterai lire les documents pdf que j ai travaillé sur mon *iPad*. Me faut il racheter Goodreader pour iPhone?? Je pensais que l acheter une fois serait suffisant. Qu en est il?Merci


----------



## Gwen (26 Avril 2012)

Goodreader a deux versions distinctes de son logiciel, une pour iPhone qui est compatible iPad, mais c'est agrandit et une iPad seul qui ne marche pas sur iPhone.


----------



## Brothias (26 Avril 2012)

Oops la correction automatique à un peu changé la question... Je souhaiterai lire sur mon iPhone les docs modifiés sur mon iPad. Mais si j ai bien compris il faut que je la rachete


----------

